# First TB 3090 use



## PaulMys (Jan 23, 2019)

Well, I took delivery of my Storm 3090 on November 15th. (Wanted to get it early in case of an early snow). 



So of course, for the first time in my 49 years living on Long Island, there was no measurable snowfall until yesterday. 



Even then, it was only about 3 inches. Well dammit, I wanted to try my new machine!! 


Not a big test I know, but the machine ran very well, controls were great, and the plow mess (10-12 inches) at the end of the drive was a breeze. 



With my old Craftsman II Trac-Drive, I would eat into the plow bank and blow it about 7-8 feet into the road. 



When I dug in with the 3090, I initially was looking at the machine only to look up and find it blowing snow onto the neighbors car across the street. (35 feet)


All in all, I am super happy with my new TB. :smile2:


----------

